# Edificio ProFuturo en Lima



## luisjr20 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

pequeño, pero tiene su encanto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, pequeño pero bonito, ese luisrj20 se está luciendo con sus threads de edificios.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ha quedado muy bonito el edificio, en especial su llamativa e interesante iluminacion nocturna !


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

ta buena esa iluminacion.

digna del downtown de miraflores, o de castro street.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

lindo el edificio.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ese es uno de los edificios "nuevos" que más me ha gustado en lima


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El edificio es elegante y alegre. Los colores de la iluminaciòn son reflectivos y ademàs me parece que van cambiando de tono verdad??

Lo que particularmente me gusta del edificio en sì, es su hall de ingreso, las escaleras de acceso principal iluminadas al estilo de los nuevos cines pero con un enfoque mas exterior (semejan dicroicos).

Ojalà hubiera foto del counter y notar si hay diseño de piso, ya que me parece notarl el uso de màrmol y granito. 

Las piletas, le dan un aire suave e innovador.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Me gusta mucho la iluminación que tiene este edificio de noche, es muy original, si tuviera mas altura seria como una especie de faro en medio de la ciudad.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

me gusta cuanod cambia de coloressss


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está bacan el edificio


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

simpaticon el edificio, ojala y se siga el ejemplo de este.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mirandolo con mayor detalle, la parte posterior parece que fuera otro edificio (quiza lo sea, corrijanme) si fuera parte de el, entonces viene a ser un detalle (perceptivo) que no juega ni armoniza con el resto...


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

muy bueno el edificio! me gusta su diseño y la iluminación tb


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Este edificio está lleno de detalles que lo hacen muy llamativo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una pregunta, creo que ese edificio es remodelado cierto? es decir que la estructura ya es antigua, no?


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Me gusta muuuuuuuuucho:dj:


----------

